# So many issues



## JohnK (Mar 23, 2019)

Hello everyone. I'm new. Like many of you, I suspect, I'm having issues in my marriage which I'll get into on future posts. I've only been lurking here for a few days but it seems like a great place for advice. And if I make a friend, that would be great too. Looking forward to it. Marriage is tough. There are so many things that can cause issues - sex, money, kids, religion, the list goes on. How do you be selfless (which I believe you need to be to make a marriage work) and make yourself happy at the same time? It's a difficult balance and a constant struggle for me.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, @JohnK. I hope we can be of help to you.


----------

